# Floor Corkers



## sixfinleys (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there any difference between the Portugese and Italian models besides $$$? Are they equally easy to use?


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't heard anyone complain about either corker.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2007)

I have the Portuguese and I love it but know nothing about the Italian except that everyone who has 1 loves it to.


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 18, 2007)

I have the Italian and I love it. I'm not 100% certain but I believe the primary difference between the two corkers is that the iris in the Portuguese is plastic while that in the Italian is metal. If that is not a fair characterization of the Portuguese, I hope someone who has one corrects me.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2007)

The Iris on the Portuguese is nylon.


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification. : )


----------



## sixfinleys (Sep 19, 2007)

What's the Iris?
Is itlikely to wear out or break?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 19, 2007)

The iris is the part of the corker that compresses the cork to make it easier to go into the bottle. They don't often break or wear out, but what will last longer- brass or plastic/nylon?


----------



## sixfinleys (Sep 19, 2007)

OK, I can follow that. Does the cork slide out and into the bottle any easier with plastic? I'm thinking there would be less drag making it a little easier. Can this iris be replaced if broken or do you have to replace the whole floor corcker?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2007)

That is a good question as I was thinking that the Brass is a soft metal and actually might wear out from friction. Dont know if either can be replaced but Im sure someone will know.


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 20, 2007)

I have only bottled 2 batches with my Italian floor corker and all I can say is that my hand corker does not remotely compare. I briefly rinse my corks in K-meta and cork effortlessly now. With the hand corker I had to steam my corks to soften them and, even then, partially corked bottles were routine. As to the construction of the iris, mine is brass, and I cannot envision it ever wearing out or breaking--it is extremely well-made. I wipe it clean after use with paper towels, and I plan to very slightly "lube" it with cooking oil at the first hint of corrosion.

I consider this the best investment I have made thus far in winemaking.*Edited by: Smokegrub *


----------



## Curt (Sep 20, 2007)

Ithink that both the plastic and the brass irises (iri?) can be replaced. I believe another difference is that the Italian corker has a longer handle on it. It also has provision for doing crown capsor champaigne corks with thecorrect adapters.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 20, 2007)

The Italian is a bigger and heavierunit and has a brass Iris (the part that compresses the cork for insertion into the bottle). The Portuguese is shorter and has a nylon/plastic Iris. Both are replaceable. Both units are nice. I have an Italian but have seen and used the Portuguese. It works just aboutas easy as the Italian. I can't see wearing out the nylon Iris unless you really do a bunch of bottling, and I mean a bunch.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2007)

Neither one can handle a true champagne cork huh! Id really like to give those a try sometime as I dont trust these plastic ones to much any more.


----------



## sixfinleys (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank You all. I was not aware it is possible to use the Itallian one as a capper also.


----------



## sharpstick (Oct 11, 2007)

sixfinleys said:


> Is there any difference between the Portugese and
> Italian models besides $$$? Are they equally easy to use?





close. i had a portuguese for over a year and bottled probably a
dozen kits with it. after a couple incidents of broken beer bottles
with a metal inart hand capper i decided to upgrade to the italian
corker. (I've now sold the portuguese to a friend who is starting out)

(btw, i bottled my very first batch of mead with a two arm hand
corker and immediately ordered the portuguese. don't even waste your
money on one of those!)

here is a list of pros and cons of the portuguese vs italian after using both:



- italian has alonger arm, better leverage. 

the portuguese arm is 6" + 12" (pivot to plunger and plunger to end of handle)

the italian is 6.5" + 18.5 " for better leverage. (the mechanism seems a bit stiffer new, but i expect it to loosen up.)

either one could be re-engineered to be longer with a piece of pipe.



- the italian arm can be broken down shorter with bolt and wingnut.

-
the base crossbar can be disassembled more easily with two wingnuts for
storage in a narrow space. (The Port. crossbar can too with a big screw
underneath)

- capper attachment.

- champagne ability in case i ever need that.

-
built a bit more sturdily except the handle tube that fits over the
handle arm is sheet metal and fits a bit loosely, not a major problem.
a bit of shim or tape might fix that.

- brass iris (although i bottled probably over 600 bottles with the portuguese and there is no sign of wear on the iris)

i've never
used a good bench capper, so i can't comment. the capper on the italian
requires the bottle to be rocked and pulled loose because it has no
moving parts like the 2 handed one. not a major problem. 

- the italian is about twice the price. ($120 vs $60)




the portuguese needs to be screwed down to a plywood base to make it
more stable and keep it from scratching the floor. the italian one has
square tubing that needs feet on it. i was going to whittle down some
broomstick pieces and mount crutch tips on them, but i think champagne
corks shoved in the ends will work just as well.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome sharpstick and great job comparing the 2.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Oct 11, 2007)

I have the Italian floor corker, does a great job with ease as everyone else points out and cannot see the iris wearing out during my lifetime. 


The only slight annoyance with the floor corker is if the bottles your'e using are not all the same and you have to adjust the plunger every now n again. Saying that i now tend to just shove the corks in with the use of my thumb for the last 1mm.





*Edited by: Fruit n Nut *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi fruit n Nut, havent seen your name on here before but see that you joined a long time ago. Glad to see your back with us.


----------



## Mike1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't remember where I read it, but I did read that the expected life of the nylon iris is about 10,000 corks. I figured that was enough for me.









Either way you go, you can be sure you'll prefer it a lot better than a hand corker.


----------



## sixfinleys (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you sharpstick, you gave a very detailed compairison. Since i don't plan on doing any wine or champagne I believe I will save my money and go with the Portuguese unit.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

You dont plan on doing any wine?


----------



## sixfinleys (Oct 21, 2007)

No no, I meant beer or champagne. i definately will be making some wine. It was late and my wife was bothering me to come to bed.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats a good thing!


----------

